# The trouble with the Tribulation



## JM (Dec 27, 2013)

A well done critique of John MacArthur's view of the tribulation. 



[video=youtube;PoAb-Xjq9T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoAb-Xjq9T4#t=364[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------

